# Amazing Moist Low Fat Banana Bread



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

I have tweaked my banana bread recipe to perfection (or to my tastebuds).

Try chocolate chips like I did today, for a twist for the kids. I call it Nana bread because as a child that was my knickname.. I could not say my name properly (Tanya).

I usually make mine in a big loaf pan, but today I decided to try out some mini loaf pans that I bought a month or so ago.  If you use mini loaf pans, make sure to adjust cooking time. I checked them after 20 minutes, and they were done in about 30-35.  Make sure to check them constantly though.  If the knife is MOSTLY clean when it comes out its good.

Super Moist Nana Bread 

1 cup sugar (if using chocolate chips, use 3/4 of a cup sugar instead)
2 eggs
1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce (I usually overflow it)
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup no fat sour cream (again, something I overflow a little)
1 1/2 cups flour (use whole wheat for a better for you bread)
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 nice ripe bananas (3 will also work if you like extra 'nana-ey bread)

Grease loaf pan.  Cream applesauce, sugar, eggs, and vanilla.  Add the dry ingredients.  Add banana and sour cream.  Mix well with a handheld mixer.  Mix in chocolate chips if you are using some. Finely chopped walnuts are also good in this if you like them.  Grease and lightly flour a loaf pan. Gently pour it in, spreading the surface evenly.  Sprinkle some cinnamon on top and some walnuts if you like.

Bake at 350F in a preheated oven for approximately 1 hour.  I usually start checking it after 45 minutes, and every 5 minutes until it is done. Do not overcook this, a little undercooked is best.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## JPolito830 (May 9, 2008)

Pics looks awesome...I will have to try ut this weekend!


----------

